# Harbor Freight 1-ton foldable shop crane



## a1Jim

That Harbor freight surprises us sometimes. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Abbott

Thanks.


----------



## mmh

This looks like a handy thing to have for heavy items. I may need one to haul some logs around.


----------



## fge

Thanks for this review. It is neat how you placed this review at this time. I need this lift like asap since we are getting ready to move into our larger shop and we have to transport a 500 lb planer, 300 lb saw, 450 lb saw, 600 lb sander and 350 lb shaper. So that seems like a lot of weight to heave into the back of my truck. I was thinking about buying the 2 ton lift but if the 1 ton foldable lift will work that would be ok but I would need it to extend fairly high in order to clear my tail gate. The 2 ton one is not that much more expensive. Thanks for the review because I was a little nervous about buying from harbor freight but I think I will pull the trigger.


----------



## GJP60

Nice Review, and I agree with your assessment of the jack. I bought the same model last month. It was on sale for $129 and they let me use the 20% off coupon as well so my total cost was $103.20 + tax. I'm not much of a HF fan, but I didn't think I'd encounter any issues either. Like you said, the assembly was easy. I needed the jack to lift a new jointer onto the base and it worked like a charm. I just wish I had someplace to store it. Even folded it takes up a good deal of space. I might disassemble it for long term storage.


----------



## Viking

Bought this same crane about 2 years ago when it was on sale for $99. This is one handy tool around my shop.

I have used it on many occasions to assemble heavy tools as I am one person operation at my shop which is at our ranch.

Used it recently to lift new cabinet saw onto its mobile base.

Thanks for the review.


----------

